

Implementation and issues using push events with nginx and eventsource - robmueller
http://blog.fastmail.fm/2012/01/09/building-the-new-ajax-mail-ui-part-1-instant-notifications-of-new-emails-via-eventsourceserver-sent-events/

======
bobfunk
Nice to see more people discovering EventSource.

I've launched a small hosted service based on my open-source, Haskell-based
EventSource Broker, making it easy to take advantage of the EventSource API
without running into any of these issues: <http://www.eventsourcehq.com>

It's currently in private beta as a Heroku add-on. It doesn't depend on Heroku
in any way though, and I'm adding beta testers who use it stand-alone as well.
Throw me a note if you're interested.

